
Visual Studio 2012 will build apps that can run on XP - ryanmolden
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2012/06/15/10320645.aspx
======
blackhole
I have to admit I am honestly surprised that Microsoft actually listened to
it's customers on this issue. However, the wording in the post makes it a bit
vague on whether the compiler itself will simply also target XP, or if there
will be some project flag to make it compatible with XP.

~~~
rrreese
Microsoft for all its many faults is very good at listening to customer
feedback. Once you consider that their main customers are enterprise and
government you begin to understand how many of their decisions get made.

~~~
podperson
+1.

The thing to understand about Microsoft is that its customers are OEMs and
Enterprise first, and end-users somewhere in the distance.

That said, all this means is that VS 2012 will target the .NET runtime which
will continue to run on XP.

~~~
ryanmolden
No, that is the C++ team blog and talks about the CRT from 2012 being made to
run on XP, which it doesn't at the moment due to it taking reliance on Vista+
platform APIs. This has nothing to do with .NET.

~~~
podperson
Thanks for the correction (and good to know).

------
topbanana
This was announced a few weeks ago.

Visual Studio 2012 still won't run on XP, and more importantly .Net 4.5 cannot
be installed on XP.

~~~
IanDrake
I can't imagine this surprised anyone.

